# Cooking with Shotgun Red



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Oh my gosh..I have a new favorite cook.  This guy, who calls his YouTube channel Cooking with Shotgun Red.  He has been posting videos for a few years, but my husband and I just recently discovered him.  Here is one of his videos, which I plan to try this weekend.

*<strong>


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Remember our Deviled Egg discussion a while back?  Here is Red's Angeled Egg recipe


*<strong>


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

*
OK, this one will not be for everyone, but I grew up eating this kind of stuff.  Thanks, Dad.


*<strong>


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2018)

I enjoy cooking videos; thanks, Marie.   I'm thinking for that pasta salad, a macaroni or rotini or something would be easier to mix up than the spaghetti noodles.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I enjoy cooking videos; thanks, Marie.   I'm thinking for that pasta salad, a macaroni or rotini or something would be easier to mix up than the spaghetti noodles.


I am going to try it first with the spaghetti...I usually break it in half before I cook.  But you are right, any pasta will do.  I think Red has created most of his recipes himself.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> I am going to try it first with the spaghetti...I usually break it in half before I cook.  But you are right, any pasta will do.  I think Red has created most of his recipes himself.



I was thinking that his recipe will make a LOT of pasta salad, lol.   A pound of dry spaghetti makes a lot of noodles.   I'd probably half the recipe, at least for the test to see how we like it... though from the ingredients it does sound yummy.   Let me know what you think.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I was thinking that his recipe will make a LOT of pasta salad, lol.   A pound of dry spaghetti makes a lot of noodles.   I'd probably half the recipe, at least for the test to see how we like it... though from the ingredients it does sound yummy.   Let me know what you think.



I will let you know


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Marie, I took a look and he seems very entertaining. l love YouTube. So, I picked out a few, marked them Save for Later, then I run my line up on my TV when I'm in bed .


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Here is an update on my Shotgun Red recipe trials. So far I have tried two of his recipes.  I did the Chicken gizzard burgers (video in previous post). They turned out great. If you are a fan of the giblets, this is a great way of fixing them. And, they tasted just like ground chicken, with an interesting flavor.  We loved them and will try again.

Next I tried the Italian spaghetti salad.  I cut the recipe in half, and it still made quite a bit.  Tasted good, too.  Makes a good cold side, or a quick light meal by itself.  I mixed it up a bit before serving, and would probably do that before each serving, just to blend the dressing back into it.

So both of these were a hit here in my house.  It will take me weeks to get through all the recipes of his I want to try out.
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the update, Marie.   I don't think I'll try the gizzards; my hubby would rebel.  :lol:   But I'm going to make the pasta salad with rotini instead of the spaghetti noodles.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Marie.  I'd halve it and also use rotini. Love addition of pepperoni.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Definately check out this guy on his Youtube channel.  He has dozens of recipes for every taste.  I am watching his Sweet Vidalia onion dip recipe now.*


----------

